# Horrible accident hamptons landing



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

16 year old girl may have died from injury from being thrown from a boat and being run over by the prop. We were there after the fact before the emergency crews responded. I never saw her take a breath after we started holding pressure on the major wound. 

I am sick!

Prayers are needed please pray for this child!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for this accident be well railbird you did what anyone would and you helped.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Prayers sent for her and family


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Hope she comes through okay. Prayers sent.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man thats tough, all you can do is try in a situation like that. Prayers sent


-mac-


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

OH God ... prayers sent. I can't even imagine a more horrible accident. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Keep the faith brother.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's horrible! Prayers sent for the girl and her family, and for you also. That can be a traumatic experience.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sorry you had to witness that Chuck... sinks my heart. Prayers sent.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Prayers sent, what at tragic accident. How did it happen?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

How trajic..... My prayers sent!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Boat sheared while turning. She was thrown in the path of the prop.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for stepping up railbird and doing what you could. Any parent would be so grateful that somebody tried to help their little girl. Prayers sent for all the injured.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers sent man you did your best


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Prayers sent and we hope your efforts were not in vain


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I am hopeful She survives but it looked very bleak.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Just horrible. Prayers sent.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

wow chuck... sad news. Anybody we know?


----------



## sargentstar (Jul 5, 2012)

Prayers from all in Sargent


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

todays news has been so depressing... prayer up for the young lady and all involved.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

prayers for this young lady and her family.

can you describe what "boat sheared while turning" is, might help me or others avoid similar accident.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

prayers going up


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Prayer Sent!!!


----------



## strohag (Jun 9, 2012)

T&P! Hopefully she pulls through. My friend is an ER doc and they pull off some miracles!


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

prayers sent, what a hell of a situation to be in....


----------



## FishnBarbie (Jun 10, 2011)

I am praying for her and her family.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That's awful, prayers sent


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Just sent one up. Any updates or are you not in a position to know the outcome?


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Prayers sent this young lady.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Prayers sent. Thanks for your efforts Railbird. Was by Hampton's about 9:30 this morning. I am guessing it must have happened in the area once you get past the no wake zone.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the boating forum has a recent post that she died...  very sad indeed.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Very sad. Condolences to the family.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers for the family and all involved.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Prayers out to the family.


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

Worst feeling in the world to witness that. Prayers to family of girl and rail bird. Those kinda things stick with you for life and all you can do is be strong.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

God bless you for stepping up Railbird. He chose you to comfort that angel in her last moments on earth. He had a better plan for her and will give you the strength to handle the pain. Prayers for you and the girls family.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> the boating forum has a recent post that she died...  very sad indeed.


Very sad you did all you could Chuck.Prayers for the family.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Prayers headed up. 

Edit: Just read she is with God now. Praying for her and her family.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Today has really been a sad day.
So sorry to hear the young girl didnt make it.
Prayers for all involved.
GOD Bless


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Terrible tragedy...you did what you could. Good on you. You could have done no more. Prayers up.

Sonny


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

May god be with ya


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

So sad. May God be with her and her family.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sitting here wishing this would have turned out differently. It sure looked bad when they got here. My buddy's and I will cope with this, but it will be with us for a while.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent for the family...


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Oh no.... That's all horrible..... Prayers heading that families way.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers Sent. No parent should ever have to bury a Child.
Railbird, just know you did what you could. God Bless You.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Prayers sent. Railbird, you did a good thing. Try to talk about it with others.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Boating accidents happen way too fast. Always attach your kill switch, I doubt it would have mattered, but it may have. She was thrown over the side of the boat while it was turning. She then landed in the path of the prop. Such a sad day. 

As for me, I will hug my kids and count my blessings. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and loved ones.


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

railbird said:


> Boating accidents happen way too fast. Always attach your kill switch, I doubt it would have mattered, but it may have. She was thrown over the side of the boat while it was turning. She then landed in the path of the prop. Such a sad day.
> 
> As for me, I will hug my kids and count my blessings. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and loved ones.


Thanks for sharing. It's good to know that there are 6 pages of people on here that can have the backs of people involved in incidents like this and of course prayers are with railbird. You did about the best thing you could have done in that situation and I bet there are a good amount of people who wouldn't have done anything.

Not to introduce a new can of worms but what really shocks me is how a thread such as the "omg a color line" or whatever with people making fun of each other can get 20 pages while something like this gets 6. Guess that is the internet for you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Not to introduce a new can of worms but what really shocks me is how a thread such as the "omg a color line" or whatever with people making fun of each other can get 20 pages while something like this gets 6. Guess that is the internet for you.


Sometimes with tragedies like this a lot of people myself included just don't have anything to say that would matter or make any difference.

Railbird I've been where you are and it ain't easy.

Horrible tragedy.

TH


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

Really Sad, Prayers sent


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

Prayer sent for everybody involved.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

prayers sent to her family.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

So sad I've been thrown from a boat twice and it happens fast. Both instances were just bad luck where I lost my balance and we took a wave the wrong way. Always hold on tight and wear your pfd


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

Very sad

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

Prayers sent! God Bless Railbird!


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

So sad to hear. Prayers up for all affected by this tragedy.

>E


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You did good RailBird sorry it ended the way it did. Prayers to all involved.


----------



## "Skinny Dipper" (Jul 9, 2012)

Very very sad. Prayers to her and her family. That has to be tough.


----------



## yack attack (Jan 9, 2010)

This girl was my friend. Thank you very much sir for trying to save her. 
R.I.P. Kali<3 love you


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

May she RIP. prayers sent.


----------



## Bo47 (May 31, 2010)

*God Bless all involved in this tragedy!*

May the Grace, Peace, and comforting hand of Jesus Christ be with her survivors and all involved. God Bless You railbird!


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

wallhanger said:


> God bless you for stepping up Railbird. He chose you to comfort that angel in her last moments on earth. He had a better plan for her and will give you the strength to handle the pain. Prayers for you and the girls family.


Couldn't have said it better. Amen!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

God Bless everyone involved and prayers sent for all involved. Thank you for stepping up Railbird. As a first responder for my employer I will second what has previously been stated about first aid. Basic First Aid can go a long way in response to tragic situations. With that being said, God has his plan for all of us!


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

May the Lord comfort her family and friends. She is in a better place now and let us all be reminded that although our love of being on the water makes us forget sometimes these things, let the Lord our God keep in our hearts and minds the lessons learned from this and make us all more aware of the dangers involved and how quickly life can be taken from us... I pray that we all learn from this, and for her family


----------



## txfish93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Found the news: http://www.caller.com/news/2012/jul/20/aransas-pass-police-16-year-old-girl-killed-in/ Prayer sent to family.


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

She goes to my school and was a good friend of mine.It's just so sad that a young beautiful girl like her had to go in a freak accident like that.She was probably one of the happyest most loving girls I had the privalige of knowing! Thanks 2cool for all the prayers sent 
RIP Kali


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers to the family, and to you. This is the unimaginable. Sad Sad Sad.


----------



## plugaway (Mar 21, 2012)

Prayers sent to the family and friends


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

nick18 said:


> She goes to my school and was a good friend of mine.It's just so sad that a young beautiful girl like her had to go in a freak accident like that.She was probably one of the happyest most loving girls I had the privalige of knowing! Thanks 2cool for all the prayers sent
> RIP Kali


Thanks so much for posting and bringing what must have been a wonderful young lady a little closer to our 2cool community. This young lady is no longer just a tragic story. She's Kali. Prayers out to all!!!


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Railbird kudos for trying to help.Most people would freeze up and be no help in a situation like that.You did all that was humanly possible don't beat youself up over this.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Good job Railbird for doing everything you could. Prayers for Kali, her family and everyone involved in this terrible tragedy. So sad.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

RIP Kali. 

My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## rocknreel (May 29, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Shame (Nov 19, 2010)

Prayer sent for everyone involved in the incident especially the young lady


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

RIP


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

God has a new angel by his side.... let her rejoice in his presence!!! God bless her family and give them strenght thru out this whole situation..


----------



## gerald.g6 (Mar 30, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## dmack0327 (Apr 4, 2011)

heard about this, never good


----------



## likes2fish (Sep 8, 2011)

http://m.caller.com/news/2012/jul/20/aransas-pass-police-16-year-old-girl-killed-in/


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

so sad, WOAI did a story on the accident (which was horrible and poorly detailed), but besides that, her name was released and she indeed will be a beautiful angel up there with God. her twitter even mentioned port-a on the 19th... so so so so sad and my heart can't even begin to feel what her family and friends do but i feel sick just thinking about it. just a young girl living the best years of her life, so sad.


i'm always overly cautious about my boat shearing, i just can't imagine...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RB...you did what you could, no words anyone says can take away the affect it will have on you...time and some prayer will heal....

RIP, so sad.


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

http://m.foxsanantonio.com/news/Hundreds_Remember_Boating_Victim_-_Christina_Coleman


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace Kali. 
Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Your boat looks like the one they were in.*



Jeff SATX said:


> so sad, WOAI did a story on the accident (which was horrible and poorly detailed), but besides that, her name was released and she indeed will be a beautiful angel up there with God. her twitter even mentioned port-a on the 19th... so so so so sad and my heart can't even begin to feel what her family and friends do but i feel sick just thinking about it. just a young girl living the best years of her life, so sad.
> 
> i'm always overly cautious about my boat shearing, i just can't imagine...


After a few days of investigation some answers are found.

The boat operator was driving with wind from his back slightly quartering. All three girls were on the bow of the boat. Wind was about 10-12mph, so some chop would have been on the water. Operator claims no sudden sharp turn was involved. He claims to be running straight ahead and for no apparent reason the boat sheared and Kali was thrown overboard. I am not absolutely positive the boat was an explorer (i have heard several times that it was), the only thing I can remember seeing written on the boat was the word rockport. It looked to be about 16-17' long. It has also been reported the operator was not familiar with this boat, it was borrowed from a friend.

If his story is correct, I would suggest all who own this style of boat to be extremely careful how they distribute the weight on their boat. Weight on the bow increase the likelihood the stern can slip. This is the second accident in this area, in the last few years that involved this style of hull, that resulted in someone being thrown overboard and being struck by the propellor.

Everyone who owns this style of boat should be aware of this tendency. If this story is proven to be correct, exporter boats has a new enemy.


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

Prayers for her and her family...God Bless


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

railbird said:


> After a few days of investigation some answers are found.
> 
> The boat operator was driving with wind from his back slightly quartering. All three girls were on the bow of the boat. Wind was about 10-12mph, so some chop would have been on the water. Operator claims no sudden sharp turn was involved. He claims to be running straight ahead and for no apparent reason the boat sheared and Kali was thrown overboard. I am not absolutely positive the boat was an explorer (i have heard several times that it was), the only thing I can remember seeing written on the boat was the word rockport. It looked to be about 16-17' long. It has also been reported the operator was not familiar with this boat, it was borrowed from a friend.
> 
> ...


Gotta but something missing here, boats don't just suddenly shear while running in a straight line... do they? Maybe with the weight up front could he have run aground and not realized it, or hit/grazed something lightly with the bow so that he didn't notice?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Gotta but something missing here, boats don't just suddenly shear while running in a straight line... do they? Maybe with the weight up front could he have run aground and not realized it, or hit/grazed something lightly with the bow so that he didn't notice?


i've been reading up on this from other sources, some say depending on the year and if in fact it was an Explorer, some of those hulls were known to do this, even while going straight...matter of fact, last info i saw on this was a comment by a Explorer owner on caller.com... sad3sm


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> i've been reading up on this from other sources, some say depending on the year and if in fact it was an Explorer, some of those hulls were known to do this, even while going straight...matter of fact, last info i saw on this was a comment by a Explorer owner on caller.com... sad3sm


If that's true that's nucking futs, I can't even imagine.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> If that's true that's nucking futs, I can't even imagine.


i know...why you think PT runs his boat the way he does, slow in turns, wide turns, jack plate down, watching angles of the chop/waves, i believe he's been thrown as well as Bill...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

It's been reported it happened in the channels which runs from hamptons to redfish bay which runs parallel to steadmans. I didn't think a boat would do that, but I have talked to several people that have had that happen when running in the open bay. I always thought shear happened when making sharp turns. The Tpwd report will be released in the next few days, when it is I will get a report and share it here.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Gotta but something missing here, boats don't just suddenly shear while running in a straight line... do they? Maybe with the weight up front could he have run aground and not realized it, or hit/grazed something lightly with the bow so that he didn't notice?


I'm assuming he's talking about the swoop V style explorer and yes they will suddenly shear even when running in a straight line. I was on a similar style boat (el pescador) running in a straight line when we took a wave at just the right angle for the boat to essentially do a donut similar to what you see jet skiers doing. We'd been hitting waves the same way all day but this time 2 of us were thrown from the boat and we were lucky that the guy driving had the awareness to kill the motor. Since then I've never stepped foot on one of those boats again. It's just a flaw in the design of the boat and many people are aware of it. I'm sure a lot of guys on this board own them and have run them without incident but as you can see with this tragic accident that the one time it happens can be horrific. I can easily see how if they were running with the wind the boat could come down a wave and get pushed slightly sideways so that the bow caught the next wave at an angle and caused the boat to shear. The bow being loaded also probably didn't help.

It's so unfortunate that this incident had to end in such tragedy. I can't imagine what her loved ones are going through now. I'll be keeping her and her family in my thoughts and prayers. Railbird, what you did was a great thing. It's been said already, but a lot of people would not have done what you did and I can only hope that if anything like this happened to me or anyone I know that there will be good men like you around to help. I pray God will bring you comfort and peace in these times


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

wow, going in a straight line? so much of my hull is under water while going at a slower speed, that, plus the prop getting all the grip it needs, i really have no idea how it could just swap ends like that. crazy stuff if this is really what happened. maybe it's a smaller boat issue, like a little 17 or 19 with all three girls up front, hitting a wave and digging down with all that weight, i guess i little boat could swap ends that way.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> i know...why you think PT runs his boat the way he does, slow in turns, wide turns, jack plate down, watching angles of the chop/waves, i believe he's been thrown as well as Bill...





railbird said:


> It's been reported it happened in the channels which runs from hamptons to redfish bay which runs parallel to steadmans. I didn't think a boat would do that, but I have talked to several people that have had that happen when running in the open bay. I always thought shear happened when making sharp turns. The Tpwd report will be released in the next few days, when it is I will get a report and share it here.





southpaw said:


> I'm assuming he's talking about the swoop V style explorer and yes they will suddenly shear even when running in a straight line. I was on a similar style boat (el pescador) running in a straight line when we took a wave at just the right angle for the boat to essentially do a donut similar to what you see jet skiers doing. We'd been hitting waves the same way all day but this time 2 of us were thrown from the boat and we were lucky that the guy driving had the awareness to kill the motor. Since then I've never stepped foot on one of those boats again. It's just a flaw in the design of the boat and many people are aware of it. I'm sure a lot of guys on this board own them and have run them without incident but as you can see with this tragic accident that the one time it happens can be horrific. I can easily see how if they were running with the wind the boat could come down a wave and get pushed slightly sideways so that the bow caught the next wave at an angle and caused the boat to shear. The bow being loaded also probably didn't help.
> 
> It's so unfortunate that this incident had to end in such tragedy. I can't imagine what her loved ones are going through now. I'll be keeping her and her family in my thoughts and prayers. Railbird, what you did was a great thing. It's been said already, but a lot of people would not have done what you did and I can only hope that if anything like this happened to me or anyone I know that there will be good men like you around to help. I pray God will bring you comfort and peace in these times


Wow. Wow. and Wow.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

This is sad. Prayers for all. Railbird, you did everything you could. In the end, she is with the lord. May she RIP.


----------



## Fisher of Men (Jul 19, 2008)

Prayers sent...


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Just a very sad story. God will definitely take care of her. Prayers to the family and I made sure that I gave my two little girls extra big hugs last night.

http://www.ksat.com/news/Daughter-s...ents/-/478452/15676244/-/13hyf24/-/index.html


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*Bow steering*

Everybody should learn something from this terrible accident. The hull that these young folks were in may be known for this but, this can happen to almost any boat with a decent v up front. It is bow steering to the extreme. It has to do with weight distrubution, trim angle, and speed. I saw this happen to a MasterCraft on the river one day. They were driving in a straight line and hit the wake from a boat going the other way. It wasn't a big wake just the ripples left from the passing boat. All of a sudden that MasterCraft did a complete 180 like a jetski spinning out and people went flying everywhere. The driver managed to stay in the boat and stop the engine, probably because he was sitting down. I jumped off the dock, swam out, and helped pick people up out of the water. Everybody was pretty shaken up. Thankfully no one was injured but it opened my eyes to the possibility of this happening. If you trim the front down to much or put to much weight up front this could happen to you. Everbody says "that will never happen to me" right up until it happens to them. The moral of the story watch your weight distrubution, slow down, and always wear your kill switch. We don't want to be reading another thread like this about you or someone you love.


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/lo...ossoms-after-teen-s-3734842.php#photo-3238301
It's been a rough year at our school. 
I just want to thank everyone for all of there prayers.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I pray for everyone involved, family,including you rail bird. I didn't see you post for a while and worried how you are handlin this.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

very unfortunate for all involved. I lost a very close cousin when I was about her age and I always think of him when I hear of young people that have passed in tragic accidents.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> i really have no idea how it could just swap ends like that.


I ran an Explorer for 10 years and a JH from 2004 to now and have had no such issues. Having said that I know for a fact that if you are running with the jack plate way up you don't have much rudder in the water and if you catch a wave quartering the boat will shear.

Happened in Mansfield with tragic results a number of years ago.

Prayers for the young lady her family and friends.

TH


----------



## Feech (May 9, 2012)

My deepest condolences to the family and friends. Hang in there Railbird, your efforts were truly heroic.

Rest in peace Kali!!!!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

prayers to her, family & you railbird!

speckcaster


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Real sad deal and one that never should have happened.

Reading up on the deal I can tell you that boats will do that especially quartering a following sea. Most Any boat with a sharp bow and flat at the rear can be a problem. The front digs in coming off a wave and tries to turn into the trough. The rear of the boat lacks enough bite to stabilize and the boat can swap ends. All of this is exagerated if the motor is jacked up or, there is extra weight in the front. Always much safer to keep the motor dow and run with some trim plus keep weight towards the rear.
I have had this happen to me on an El pescador, a bluewave 22, and a 55 ocean. All flat bottom boats with sharp bows.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

This is so sad to hear. Prayers sent to her family, friends, and school teachers who were apart of her life. You did good Chuck.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way up!!! Very Sad!!!


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

My heart breaks for this girl and her family.

I was following a boat out of North Cove Harbor for just a spin around the bay a couple of weeks ago in my Blue Wave 220 Super Tunnel. We got out of the no wake zone and he of course had sped up before I did. We were in the flat smooth part of his wake and was about to make a move to pass him. I had my daughter, SIL and 2 year old granson on board with me. When I hit his wake to go outside of him it tossed us around like I hadn't experienced before and to make things worse he sped up and his wake now hit us from the rear and once again we were tossed around pretty good. The boat did get up on it's nose and it was all I could do to control it. I finally slowed way down and let him get away from us and stayed well behind him. The others on board did not realize how much trouble we were in and I never told them. If it been just me on board would not have worried that much about it but I did have have a large part of my family right there with me. Scared the hell out of me.

btw: everyone on board had their pfd on.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

BigBobTx said:


> My heart breaks for this girl and her family.
> 
> I was following a boat out of North Cove Harbor for just a spin around the bay a couple of weeks ago in my Blue Wave 220 Super Tunnel. We got out of the no wake zone and he of course had sped up before I did. We were in the flat smooth part of his wake and was about to make a move to pass him. I had my daughter, SIL and 2 year old granson on board with me. When I hit his wake to go outside of him it tossed us around like I hadn't experienced before and to make things worse he sped up and his wake now hit us from the rear and once again we were tossed around pretty good. The boat did get up on it's nose and it was all I could do to control it. I finally slowed way down and let him get away from us and stayed well behind him. The others on board did not realize how much trouble we were in and I never told them. If it been just me on board would not have worried that much about it but I did have have a large part of my family right there with me. Scared the hell out of me.
> 
> btw: everyone on board had their pfd on.


I saw a couple instances like this last weekend going out of Cove Harbor, good to hear you and your family made it ok. I think about what happened to this little girl every time I pull into a launch. Sad Sad Sad.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive already posted here but once again prayers to everyone effected by this tragedy. 
Had it happen when riding on the front seat of a haynie h2o, my buddy was driving, got thrown out on a sandbar, the girl i was sitting next to almost flew out, i caught her and had to walk around the console as the boat was still turning and shut it down without spinning it again. Wear the kill switch lanyard


-mac-


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> *Wear the kill switch lanyard*


Always always no matter what without question. I see peeps all the time who don't use the kill switch because they're just "running and gunning" but that is one very important piece of equipment.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Did she make it that you know of?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

No. That's what started the study.


----------

